

Apple Introduces The New iPhone 5C At $99 for 16GB, $199 for 32GB - velodrome
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/10/iphone-5c-will-cost-99-for-16gb-199-for-32gb-on-2-year-contract/

======
anigbrowl
"On contract" \- these prices are meaningless without that context.

